
View Source for Safari on iPhone - r11t
http://fettig.net/weblog/2007/07/02/view-source-for-safari-on-iphone/
======
colinprince
Thank you, thank you!

Here's the code if you can't/won't sync from computer:

javascript:var%20sourceWindow%20%3D%20window.open%28%27about%3Ablank%27%29%3B%20%0Avar%20newDoc%20%3D%20sourceWindow.document%3B%20%0AnewDoc.open%28%29%3B%20%0AnewDoc.write%28%27%3Chtml%3E%3Chead%3E%3Ctitle%3ESource%20of%20%27%20%2B%20document.location.href%20%2B%20%27%3C/title%3E%3C/head%3E%3Cbody%3E%3C/body%3E%3C/html%3E%27%29%3B%20%0AnewDoc.close%28%29%3B%20%0Avar%20pre%20%3D%20newDoc.body.appendChild%28newDoc.createElement%28%22pre%22%29%29%3B%20%0Apre.appendChild%28newDoc.createTextNode%28document.documentElement.innerHTML%29%29%3B

btw: anyone know how I can copy text from the source window that opens up? I
can't seem to get a highlight box (iPhone OS 3.0)

~~~
hboon
Press and hold. 3.1.2

